# Photos of Blue Heeler Pup



## Jes (Apr 25, 2013)

Photos of Sigrid

Just wanted to share photos of my Blue Heeler pup. I named her Sigrid (pronounced *see-grid*); an online translator told me that it means "beautiful victory", which is fitting. She was playing fetch the day I brought her home at six weeks of age. Since then, I've trained her to sit, lay down, speak, leave it, stay, come, turn left, turn right, "get it", and "ouch" (for when she gets too rough with her teeth; she stops instantly and begins licking instead). Sigrid learned to obey all of that as both verbal commands and hand commands, used separately or together. She walks very well on a leash...very stubborn when it came to housebreaking, but I know that once she is older, it won't be an issue. 

...I don't know whether to use present tense or past tense when talking about her...

It's killing me that she's missing.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 25, 2013)

How long has she been missing?


----------



## Jes (Apr 25, 2013)

Since Sunday at 2 pm...she turned 4 months old last Thursday. 

I was playing with Jessie (our golden retriever) and Sigrid in the yard; I took two minutes to water the chickens and when I turned around they were gone. Jessie came back six hours later (she had very obviously been wandering in the woods, again) but Sigrid wasn't with her. I suspect that she's probably dead in the woods somewhere. I'm still asking around in case someone found her, but...


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 25, 2013)

So sorry. 
I am sure you have already done this but call every vet in the area and let them know. Hopefully you have her rabies tag on her collar.
Call on all the farms etc in your area. I doubt she is dead. Maybe picked up though... who wouldn't snatch up a heeler pup. Put your craigslist add up etc.

Really hope you get her back.


----------



## Jes (Apr 25, 2013)

She has a collar on but no tags. Ask me how much I'm regretting that right now.

I've been hitting up all the neighbors every afternoon when I get home from work. I haven't contacted all of them YET but am working on it. For  the one I can't speak to, I'm going to leave flyers in mailboxes. I've got ads up on Craigslist, FB, in the county newspaper. I've contacted all of the vets, shelters, and rescues that I can think of, plus put up flyers at the sheriff's office, the county clerks office, the post office, and my local vet and local animal shelter. I've got everyone I know keeping an eye out for her.


----------



## Jes (Apr 25, 2013)

FOUND HER DOUND HER FOUND HER!!!!!!!

ALIVE!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 25, 2013)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






  

Where was she!? :bun


----------



## Jes (Apr 25, 2013)

Down the road at someone's house. Thy said she turned up on their doorstep last night!!! So she spent 3 days and nights on her own and SURVIVED!! At 4 months old!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 25, 2013)

So happy for you Jes oh and btw  

Dogs are my heart.  Glad for a happy ending!


----------



## Jes (Apr 25, 2013)

I bathed her and de-ticked her and trimmed her nails and tomorrow we are getting TAGS!! We're gonna make an appt with the vet to get her shots and spayed and see how much micro-chipping costs. I NEVER want to go through this AGAIN!


----------



## woodsie (Apr 25, 2013)

So glad to hear you had a happy ending! It is such an awful feeling losing your dog....I wish I didn't know from experience. Yay!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 26, 2013)

SO happy for you!


----------



## CritterZone (Apr 27, 2013)

Micro-chipping is cheap.  Your vet should do it for about $20 when you have her spayed.  It costs $15 -20 to register the chip with the manufacturer.  It is worth every penny!  Adorable puppy BTW - I LOVE my Cattle Dog


----------

